# AMT/ERTL 1940 Sedan Delivery Van



## Ian Anderson

Been a while between builds for me here, So thought I better start out Slow Again, So This build is Nothing really special as far as a kits go really that I have picked to go with here, Not crazy about the box art as well my self on this one, and the wheels and other details are a little to week to keep with, So this build will be Yet Another Mild Custom One Off Build here again Guys. 
I am still deciding on the color and shade of paint to use on this kit here as well, you can see the picture will show several deferent selections on the right side of the shot to chose from here, All I do know is I will be using a Flat Black Primer for a base to start with again on this one, Not even sure if I will do a two tone on it or not, I'm thinking I should try and do some Trick masking on this one here this time, since that is IS NOT one of my strong point to do, that is if I do go two tone at all, to decide the body color on a None conventional two tone jagged deviation edge maybe even Three tone here instead, as well as I will be using a set of Pegasus Center line wheels to replace the other week Boring Think tires and wheels the kit comes with I just picked up a few days ago I wasn't sure what to do with, so THIS IS THE BEGING YOU SEE HERE, Only a parts layout, and the paints to pick from, I MIGHT BE USE ON this 40 sedan.....TIME WILL TELL, how it comes out...


----------



## scottnkat

this should be a nice build, Ian - looking forward to it


----------



## Ian Anderson

*Primer*

This thing took Six ounces of Flat black to primer these parts,...lol.. Three cotes in all, This thing is going to take some paint to cover the darn thing after this I can see it now, What ever I use that is, there better be a lot of it, I decided to do a Three tone stager design paint job on this kit for the first time, Metallic Flake Red as one base color, and a Metallic Gold flak as the other main color as well as a Lighting bolt design color (NONE DECIDE COLOR) as the middle design color as well...I Will have some sanding to do first on these parts it looks like first...And a day to set before attempting the first Base color as well, I have to wait, Because I have to Build a STOKING HUGE FIRE, in the house before attempting each paint job here, to make sure it is NICE AND DRY in the house Its just to cold out is all, and I cant do that ALL THE TIME in here, it is hard on Tropical fish and pets and all,.....So I WILL POST Picture all through out this paint job when I can paint, LIKE ALWAYS, I'm sure this will make the deference in a Peal free smooth paint job in the end,...Then I can start on the Other Extra stuff I plan on doing to this 
*1940 Custom Ford Saden Delivery Van*..


_
Ian_


----------



## Dadvball

Looking forward to your pics. I won this kit in an auction at a model car show a few years ago and one of these days I'll get started on.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Dadvball said:


> Looking forward to your pics. I won this kit in an auction at a model car show a few years ago and one of these days I'll get started on.


This is a Pretty simple kit really man, Even know its not in production anymore, It is available All over Evil-Bay for the most part, for not a lot of lettuce as well, somewhere around $20 or $30 bucks I think, But there are so many deferent ways you can pain this thing that I can see to make it nice, but if you have any Real trick paint laying around, this may be the time to Pull it out and try in on this build, And Forget the Tires and wheels on this thing dude, there not much, Get some nice ones to replace them FIRST THING, I'm going to try a Three tone pain job on this one as well this time my self, See what happens anyway, All the work on this kit will be in the paint job after all, Not a hole lot in the rest of the kit, A little carpet and a nice engine, and BOBS YOUR UNKEL.


Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

*Slammed and Mated*

The temperature has NOT BEEN Right today to Spray this 1940 Ford Sedan, I Will have to wait even longer now it seems, MORE RAIN TO COME, So I have not done anymore body work on it other then a light Velvet Rub down on the Flat black primer paint job to get rid of any glossy patches and any defects as well as a light sanding, (NOT THAT THERE ARE ANY DEFECTS) on the kit, But I was just thinking on what this kit might look like SLAMMED DOWN and lowered here, with these Pegasus Center Lines Wide Mags under it as well, With Two sizes of Light sliver Custom Pin Striping added and Plenty or Chrome and custom Pin Striping decals as well, Might be just fine like that If I didn't already have some nice color chooses Already Lined up for the Two base colors on this kit that is, I just though you might wont to see what it would look like, if it where to set it down and Flat black and slammed here is all,.Alone with the two main color chooses Caps next to it in two of the shots here as well, Man I need a good light box, I CANT FIND A GOOD ONE, so these picture are the best I can do tell the light changes, Take better picks at night it seems with this camera.... :-(





Ian


----------



## 440 dakota

holy smokes those Centerlines are nice,are they alum or plastic ? like the mock up pic with them,how about some shag carpet and other van asscories kinda of an old school shag wagon ? since the rear door opens


----------



## Ian Anderson

...lol...Maltese Cross in the back window and all,..lol,...SHAG CARPET...lol.., Hope the Drapes match the carpet on her as well man,.....lol... Anyway There 19'' Plastic wheels NOT CHROME, I'm over at rpp right now Getting 4 more sets of those, REMEMBERER THAT CHEEP SITE,..As well as some of the others, More 19'' and some 20'' and 22'', there about 10 bucks a piece, But SO WORTH IT DUDE, What do you think about those color chooses there as well I posted, found that paint in a Pant store WAY IN THE BACK ROOM, covered in dust, Got about 6 colors of that stuff when I was there ALL THEY HAD LEFT OF EACH, Don't know how good it works yet, will have to try it out on something first But should be fine,...





Ian


----------



## 440 dakota

lol now your thinking,don't forget the port hole windows and large paintings on the side ,red and gold look good together hard to tell from the cap thats not a texture paint is it ? or maybe just a large flake


----------



## Steve244

The lighting in this one is awesome! Perfect shot.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Nope "SMOOTHE METALIC FLAK" is all when dry, no texture at all in the finish, There perfect for that HOT ROD color really, We wont know Until there fully applied how they will really look on a kit with some coverage, But the plastic spoon test turned out nice......They stopped making them a while back is why they took them off the shelf, But I know the owner, so he let me look in the back room at stuff,..... 
I found some nice 20'' Spinner wheels over on that site just now as well man two deferent kinds, was going to get three sets of each, BUT THERE NOW OUT OF STOCK, "Again",...that site is a little week really, I wonder if there going out of business is why some of them are so cheep and goes so fast, I guess I better Get them while I can I as well.......Anyway, might hit this paint job this week, depends on the conditions, don't wont any peal of defects, NEED A NICE FINISH HERE.



Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

Man I wish I could hyper link, ... :-( I have tried everything, NO LUCK, but thinks Steve, looks good there in that shot....And your right the light is better on that one,...

here is a like for anyone who might wont to check them out, BEFORE THERE GONE,..we think there going out of bussness... http://www.rpphobby.com/category_s/5.htm?searching=Y&sort=11&cat=5&show=40&page=4

Ian


----------



## 440 dakota

don't think thats the case,I think they might be getting out of models,but they are real big into selling R/C stuff thats how I found them on one of the R/C sites i'm on


----------



## Ian Anderson

440 Dakota said:


> don't think thats the case,I think they might be getting out of models,but they are real big into selling R/C stuff thats how I found them on one of the R/C sites I'm on


I would have though the same my self on that, But I was looking at there Crawlers as well yesterday and today And found some KILLER ONES THERE I really wonted, and I was going to pick one or two of them up for my self today on this order, but when I went to chose them, THERE OUT OF STOCK every time I picked One I wonted, and that was a little disturbing really, its ether My taste is To high here, and those go to quick as well, 
OR THERE RUNNING OUT OF STOCK MAN, time will show I guess, It has been 6 week since my first order with them on some things, and That stock hasn't been replaces yet,..But like you say WHO KNOWS REALLY, I will keep checking with them to see here, I know That I have picked up some GREAT STUFF from them to this point for Half of what other sites wonted for them that's for sure, as well as Even had them anywhere else, "THIS PLACE DID", That's for sure....
Great site, When they have the stock, they cant be beet on that.....




Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

*Some More work on it here*

Not a whole lot of progress on this 1940 Ford Sedan Delivery Van as you can see here right now really, Just getting ready to wire this Super Charged Buick V-8 is all now, with a Pre-Wired (BLUE WIRE SET) kit on it here right now, And Replacing the Flat Head V8 that was the other options as well with this one you see here, Still Much to do on it as you can see and all, I have also Decided to keep Some of the old School gear on all of it, Like the Bench seats, and some of the running gear that was optional and replace others with Custom Gear, but just replace as much as it needed is all, Like I said Not an Extremely Detailed kit really, But there are some touches that make it half way worth building I should think. 

It looks like I will have to Cut down the front axle to accommodate these Wider Center Lines that replaces the Old Much thinner Cross Ply White walls as well here, and I had to Modify the Steal Axle length rods with some Replacement 
MUCH LONGER DOWEL rods I have IN BUILK, to even fit at all as well here, But they should work out nicely really now after that, Time will tell on that really, and I'm about to do some Felt Carpeting in the rear of the enterer and some side panel details Depending on the Paint chooses I go with for the body here tonight, But I will still Be sticking with the Metallic Blue Theme for the INSIDE anyway, If not the outside as well, NOT SURE STILL on the paint colors I will be using really. Anyway here are a few shots of some of the work to this point you can check out if you wont, Was going to wait tell she was plugged and wired an all, along with some plumbing on it before I showed anything, But here is something anyway to see how it is coming along.





Ian


----------



## Dadvball

Looks good so far! Awesome job on the seats. If I didn't know better I'd say they were leather.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Thinks Dadvball..lol......But that's funny really, I thought they were a little ruff my self,.But I figured there would be Covered up so I wasn't that worried, The Paint is Model Master, LEATHER, it is good paint for someone who knows how to apply it...THATS NOT ME...lol...This kit is Not really even started here really, Just kind of setting things on it right now is all, But once it has been spray painted, And some of the details start to go on it and all, It may start looking the way I would like it to,....Not all that much to it really,..Hope the Paint job goes the way I planed,.....The engine will look A LOT BETTER once it is wired and finished as well.....JUST STARTED ON IT... But thinks man, REALLY...




Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

*Wire Job Work*

Just posting some more work on the Engine And wiring and fittings here on this build, As well as front end work and some body fitting as well, I'm waiting on that Body Puddy filling work to dry real well before I complete the sanding and Then the painting on this thing really, And It been rained all week, so the Humidity leave is JUST TO HIGH to risk a poor job doing it now, And I don't wont to sand this thing again, NO MATTER WHAT, JUST TO MANY CURVS ON IT,.....lol, Anyway a few quick shots here to check out the wiring engine fitting work and the rest if you wont to see it, here you go,..





Ian


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Man, this thing is looking sweet, Ian.


----------



## DOM-19

Ian,looking Great & Thank,s For All The Help ===dom


----------



## Ian Anderson

Thinks Mo, its not of a kit really like I said, But you have to love the lines on this car you know, Definitely OLD SCHOOL, don't wont to get to carried away here with all the things that this Build COULD LOOK LIKE, as well but if all goes well here this paint job will be Most of the build Like I said, I just like to build this kind of style engine my self, even if they are a little UNREALISTIC, And even if the kit really doesn't call for it, we all have are quirks on what we like I guess, But this build Does call for this style of engine as you can see, A super Charger In Every Garage....lol.....Or two.



Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

*No worries*



DOM-19 said:


> Ian,looking Great & Thank,s For All The Help ===dom




Any time Dom-19, And good to see you here man, you will see that There are some great guys out here like the one I was just talking to there as well to help you out, I'm sure if you hang out long enough you will see some of there skills and they would be VERY HAPPY to help in any way you might need if asked, there are No shortages of the kinds of help you will find on here, SO JUST RIGHT IN, if you chose Not to do any builds for a while and just add in with comments, there is No real problem there as well man, Or then again Build all you like here if that is your intention, We like it when people show there progress as well on a build, but we don't really keep to that rule all the time, People post OLD THREAD and Old BUILDS all the time here or they will just talk about all kind of subject Semi related to the build on ones tread as well, and that's fine to man, Or start your own tread On a build here Right off the bat, The only real rule we have here really is WE ALL GET ALONG, and be supportive each other of this hobby and build confidence doing so, Other then that and THE HOBBY TALK RULES, THE SKYS THE LIMIT Dom, So Enjoy you self and add in how you see fit, 
AND WE HAVE NO BUILDER BETTER THEN THE NEXT HERE AS WELL, and let me know once again How I can help if you need it.





Ian


----------



## DOM-19

*Newbe*

Thanks Ian, Just Made Copies Of About 15 Pages Of All Kinds Of Talk That Is Of Interest To Me ===thanks Ian==dom


----------



## Ian Anderson

*robiwon*

Check this out, Most of you wont get this, But I call this my new "R2 D2 Bump"....its kind of like a Stupid dance i just learned.... (Good God Man), AOWWWW......The late Great James Brown would like that, or is he still alive,...
WHO KNOWS,....lol........ lol..



Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

Hey Dom, I wont to post your question here, Other then E-mail, that way others can help answerer you as well, More is better then one for this reason,...here is your question...


"This is the message:"

IAN,WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE NEEDLE NOSE PLIERS, SNAP IN PLACE ALL SIZES & ALSO WHAT BRANDS OF PAINT DO YOU USE===OUTSIDE -LEATHER --CHROME ETC.====== DOM===MY WORK BENCH WILL LOOK LIKE YOUR,S



I use all deferent kind of Larger rattle cans my self, Because there is more paint in them then the Testers cans, and I'm use to them as well is all, even know Testers has BETTER PAINT COLORS to chose from really, Most any of them will work really, Go to a place where they sell paint cans, then Read on the cans to see if they will work on Plastic or not FIRST, then try to paint on a test peace first as well, Like those Plastic spoons you can get at the store, there the same plastic is why, that way you will know which ones work best for you once you have chosen you color for your model...And remember to Primer first if you can, and let that dry WELL, as well as make sure you temps are good to paint as well, Like above 72 degrees but below 87 degrees is best I FIND, for the best result and to Not spray to much at a time, letting them dry well between cotes, for the best finish..WITH RATTLE CANS.....



The pliers are easy to find on Amazon if you look,..OH,....lol....YOU MAN HEMOSTATS PLIERS,...you can get them on amazon as well,...here is a link...... JUST GOT THAT ONE...lol...pliers that lock together,,,,Hemostats. like the doctor uses RIGHT ?.. Anyway feel free to ask you questions here on ANY OF MY POST AS WELL Dom, someone will answer you if not me,...Ok, no worries...hope this helps...

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Hemostats&x=15&y=15




Ian


----------



## robiwon

Hey Ian, that's a nice collection you got there! I used to have some of those models I see.

You can take it down.:thumbsup:

Oh, and nice '40 Ford you got going on there!


----------



## Ian Anderson

...lol....YOU DID, DID YOU...lol..,..well they sure are good ones,...Once again think man, hope to deal with you again some time,........ 



Ian


----------



## scottnkat

it's looking good, bud - can't wait to see it all finished


----------



## Ian Anderson

Still have to paint the darn thing is all,.....But that should be no problem...Anyway "thinks scott"...what would we do with out you here,...Hey when is one of you Pups going to do anther build for us out here anyway, 
That was fun, we all enjoyed that, Let me know if I can help,...... 





Ian


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks for asking, Ian. Stephen painted the starship Enterprise as if it were taken over by Nazis, but he got embarassed when I posted his pic in the Science Fiction forum, so he asked me not to post any pics of the A-10 Warthog that he's building. Damien just started painting a model, but he hasn't decided if he wants to have me post his pics or not. Genevieve is still working on her Pinta model. She's building an old Lindberg set of the three ships Columbus sailed on. Her build is going on in the Modeling Forum. Kat is taking a break from modeling right now (she stopped in the middle of her Cougar build - darn it). Basically, we're all keeping busy, but some are being just a bit shy...


----------



## Ian Anderson

...lol...That's great....., I would love to see that man,....lol.... "HOW COOL IS THAT"...we would no doubt get in SO MUCH trouble for posting it here....lol...., 
The Mod's don't seem to have much a since of humor there's days, ......lol.....BUT THATS COOL MAN.....lol....
I love it dude..Anyway let me know if I can help there at all with any of there builds, NOT THAT THEY NEED IT, I'm sure there are capable of doing ANYTHING they put there minds to,...Let them do there thing I guess,...........
Taken over by Nazis....lol..."WOO HOOO"





Ian


----------



## Steve244

I'm really liking the low key colors and shape of this thing. Very elegant. Well done!


----------



## scottnkat

Ian Anderson said:


> scottnkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking, Ian. Stephen painted the starship Enterprise as if it were taken over by Nazis, QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...lol...That's great....., I would love to see that man,....lol.... "HOW COOL IS THAT"...we would no doubt get in SO MUCH trouble for posting it here....lol....,
> Taken over by Nazis....lol..."WOO HOOO"
> 
> 
> Ian
> 
> 
> 
> Ian, Stephen's ship is pictured in the Science Fiction forum in two posts - one called the United Federation of Germany and the other is about alternate Trek builds (but I forget the name of that thread). Check it out if ya wanna. I think it's kinda cool with him thinking outside the box.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ian Anderson

You know I May be blind here Scotty, Or just need glasses here possibly as well, But I went back QUITE A WAYS OVER THERE REMANISSING, and found nothing for my trouble, ......I'm a pretty good hunter as well Mister,...Didn't even get a shot of on that one,..lol....So If Stephen Doesn't mind that's is, Or you can ask him for me as well, Go a head and Post the pick of it here for me LOVET O HAVE IT ON MY TRIED, IF YOU WONT, I like living dangerously....lol... But if he would get upset, NEVER MIND ON THAT ONE AS WELL,...Maybe they removed it over there as well WHO KNOWS,..Mod's are a bit ANTI NAZI HERE I THINK....lol...Or is it the another way around,..I FORGET,...lol.....Anyway,..Sure would like to see it, But I if its to much trouble,.NO WORRIES AS WELL BROTHER, I will live to fight yet another day if not,......But would love to have it here if you wont AND ONLY IF ITS COOL WITH HIM........,....REALLY WOULD..





Ian (SS) Anderson.....lol


----------



## scottnkat

Here ya go, Ian:


----------



## Ian Anderson

WOW, thinks scoot,.... Thats a very clean paint job as well, wasn't expecting that,...and very neat and clean as well, I mean it looks PERFECT MAN......this kid can paint. How original is that, If he entered a contest with this build, I cant see how he could lose, or not win FIRST PLACE,.....NOW THATS DEFFRENT,..not another on like it anywhere I bet,...




Ian


----------



## DarthSideous

Hi I always enjoy seeing your work. Can you tell me what kind of painting stands you use. 

Thanks


----------



## Ian Anderson

DarthSideous said:


> Hi I always enjoy seeing your work. Can you tell me what kind of painting stands you use.
> 
> Thanks




I don't use stands at all my self, Believe it or not, I use Tong Pliers, 16 Inch Hemostats to be exact, HELD IN MY HAD AT ALL TIMES AS WELL while painting,..In a Custom Paint Booth I MADE, Most all the time that is, I can Rotate my hands In a planetary motion So I get hard to reach spots Evenly in this way is why I use them, But if your talking about the picture right about your post of the USS Enterprise, THATS NOT MY BUILD MAN, that was Scoots sons project there that I asked him to post for me here he did a while back,.IF THATS WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT HERE THAT IS, And what other builds of mine have you seen anyway in the past, I have never seen you here on these posts my self, Are you a builder as well ?. If so, nice to meet you, and thinks for the comments as well.




Ian


----------



## falcondesigns

Ian,really like your build diaries,reminded me of something I started awhile back.


----------



## Ian Anderson

falcondesigns said:


> Ian,really like your build diaries,reminded me of something I started awhile back.


WOW, now Isn't that A pretty two tone,...You know, That's a great color as well there, STILL DEBATING on how I will paint this 40 Delivery my self, LOVE TO STEAL THAT COMBO YOU DID ON THAT ONE, But I will not do that, That is a Very nice color combo there man, SWEET CHOOSE, I will try and make this just as nice when I do finally hit it with some color as well, But the Temp has NOT BEEN RIGHT YET HERE to paint, thats why I haven't done anything new on this build, but that should change next few days, THEN I WILL SPRY THIS WITH SOMETHING CLOSE TO THAT,...but thinks for the peek on yours,..man that's A Nice combination dude,..sweet paint job,...




Ian


----------



## falcondesigns

By all means,use it if you like.


----------



## Ian Anderson

lol..thinks man, but I have do doing something deferent, No mater how nice your is, ITS JUST THE CODE REALLY...lol, Weather just dipped down again here, Have to wait longer now to paint again, But I WILL FINISH THIS BUILD SOON,....Found some deferent wheels for it the other day on line, SOME SPINNERS i just picked up, but think these are the ones I will go with now, they look great, I LIKE THEM WIDE....Anyway, PAINTS ON THE WAY man.





Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

Once again there is nothing new to report on this build, The rain is back in my neck of the woods now, so I still cant Paint tell that's over really, I should use Chris's idea there and use a Food Dryer as well, but I just took down my paint booth, and heat lamps, thinking all the moisture and cool weather was over here for a while, but it looks like I was wrong there, I am looking at least two of three weeks more before I can paint here now really, I just wont attempt it tell the conditions are right my self, at lest a few more days before I see any real sun to get this one sprayed anyway, because I will have to paint OUT SIDE NOW, Some of these kits are not the easiest to get your hands on anymore and I wont take the chance of destroying them my self with a rushed job here.
What I did in the past here, and ALL WINTER LONG as well, was use a home custom made paint booth wardrobe box, with induction and exhaust fans, but like I said, I JUST REMOVER THAT to clean things up before I head out, so it looks like I will have to wait a bit longer to paint this kit now, That's fine as well, there are Many concerts rolling in to the west cost right now, that I Just cant miss, and I will not be around her much to work on it anyway because of my work,..I have two this week and four more in this month alone to work, BUT I WELL FINISH THIS BUILD SOON, at lest before to long that is,..
Once its painted then there is nothing to it really after that, I guess I will paint a few others at the some time as well, that way I can post a few builds in a row after that when I am home,...Its better then dragging up old post to keep me amused like we all do when time is slow like you have seen, I like to see new builds in progress my self, but that's what makes this site escapable and one of the reasons I don't just let it go here, it takes all kinds to keep this place going really, and there are lots of those out here,...lol.. But for the most part I rarely find ones I don't care for out here as well, Most everyone I have meet out here are good people, and like I said we are ALL DEFERENT AS WELL,.and in to deferent things, some of which I will admit, DO NOTHING FOR ME, and I have run into people out here, I DONT CARE FOR AS WELL, but its a good site for the most part all the way around, BUT IT DOES TEND TO DIE OUT HERE, in the summer, and we all have to be use to that,......
I will be around my self as well from time to time, Just not as much as I was posting, So I guess all we can do is rehash the old post and see what else we can learn from them for the most part now,....Hope more of you will be popping in from time to time as well, with something new, I know there are a few that I have kept in touch with my self and will be checking in anyway them self from time to time because there busy as well,..So if you don't see me for a while as well, Just Leave a PM I will get back to you, like they do...LIKE ALWAYS AS WELL....,...But I will be lurking about someplace out here, even on the road,..Always have my laptop with me everywhere I go, cant live with out it my self....So keep posting, AT LEAST SOMETHING ANYWAY, lets keep this place alive if you care, and I know most of you do and will.




Ian


----------



## 440 dakota

Ian my friend you sound a little down but don't dispair things will pick up again theres just too much going on in the summer,got a bunch of fairs,community garage sales,festivials,grad partys,4th of July,vacations and so on and looking forward to seeing Ted in a few weeks myself,I'm only online a few minutes a day to check email and this site thats about it unless its super hot and I think thats probably whats going on with most people


----------



## Ian Anderson

I KNOW YOUR RIGHT MAN, and I know it gets Slow as well in the summer around here like you said before at this time of year, as well as Mo and a few others have said...But that cool as well dude, I just miss the REAL GUYS OUT HERE POSTING BUILDS, that actually BUILD KITS AS WELL, and not just dig out old post and NEVER BUILD anything them self, I will get overt that in time I'm sure, I know that will never change is why, and like I said, 
SOMETHING IS BETTER THEN NOTHING I GUESS...lol....

So WHERE IS NUGENT PLAYING AT MAN ?, I'm going to see Jethro Tull Thursday night, then JUDIES PRIEST in Washington soon as well as some others, there LAST WORLD TOUR as well....Got to love a good show man, you will really enjoy seeing Ted dude, HE KICKS BUT, as you must know by now...lol....Thinks for the pick up as well man, I can always use one of those from you man, And I'M NOT GOING ANYWERE AS WELL MISTER, these guys will JUST HAVE TO GET USE TO ME around here, Like I said I will check in NO MATER WHERE I AM when I can,......lol....I'm not easy to take a lot of the time, because I demand more then this, But I wont take any bull as well from anyone,...If I don't like the rules they lay out, I WILL CHANGE THEM TO BE SURE...That's the Metal Head In me I guess,...Been a supervise and Forman WAY TO LONG to let anything like that slide,..lol.....You know this about me by now,..lol..

Anyway Be well my friend,...Your one of the good ones out here dude, and one of the Pros as well, these guys can learn from you if they would just ask your opinion on things....MOST WONT, that's why there NOT PROS YET.....The real ones KNOW WHO THEY ARE AS WELL, I don't need to tell them anything they don't already know, I LEARN FROM THEM MY SELF.....and that's what make me know when there NOT FOR REAL OUT HERE....But most out here are all good guys like you said, and I agree.......Just wish they would post more often, with something new,... But I understand as well, we can let the others play big dog for a while,..lol...."THE OTHERS WILL BE BACK"...As shell I......



Ian Anderson


----------



## Ian Anderson

Man I should have tried to paint this thing today as well as the 51 Henry, I will Try and get to in tomorrow IF I CAN, if the sun Stays with me that is...It look Like it will...Just letting you guys know, I will get back to it...



Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

I know the day is gone now, and I didn't get to this, TOMORROW THEN...



Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

THIS BUILD IS PUT ON HOLD, as well...Just as These last few picture show in its progress as well...i will Re-Post when I start it back up at that point...THINKS...





Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

OK, not sure when I can get to the paint on this build, like I said, The sun just broke out this afternoon, So, I will take it from there, The point of this post is far deferent then that really,....

Once again here are some kits I just picked up in One lot, in that same OUT OF THE WAY Antique shop today once again, So if there is something here once again that you, JUST HAVE TO HAVE, hit me with an I'm and think of a trade for it, I DONT SELL I ONLY TRADE, The rarest one out of all of these is the Balsa Wood Shuttle kit it looks like, I will be offering that over in the trade section in the next few days possible, AND IT IS COMPLETE, as a mater of fact there all Fully complete and in grate shape here if you need to know, if not just a touch of old age is all, Made a killing on there's as well, got the hole lot of a Buck fifty, so its nothing but Trade Profit from here on out,....

All of them are cool really, some of them I have even been searching for all this time....NICE ADDI TONS to my collection is all, but just showing them to anyone who may cares is all, I think for that price, 
ITS A KILLER HAUL....."YES"...Every time I hit this place, I make a score like this, just wish it wasn't 200 miles round trip is all...


And if anyone wont me to pop one open and take some better picks, LET ME KNOW, that is no problem really, Because I KNOW PEOPLE LIKE TO CHICK STUFF OUT, LIKE ME.....no worries, just ask.....








Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

Hey guys, If anyone has seen any of these before, does anyone know anything about any of them ?, like the two paddy wagons, which is 1st and 2nd additions ? as well as the Nirvana Van and the Bad Actor wagon, where they fit in time as well, ? ........I know some of you had to have run in to some of these SOME PLACE before in your time....I have done plenty of research on line with most of them but the word of mouth is far more usefully..So if you know anything at all about, ANY OF THEM, Please feel free to post what you know here, I can always use the information......THINKS FOR LOOKING AS WELL.......




Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

Will, I'm sorry to report that this build has gone a COMPLTLY DEFFRENT DIRESTION now, so unfortunately I will no longer be doing ANY NEW PROROGRESS here of posting any new information of pictures of this build now, so the to save face here, I WILL NOW CLOSE THIS TREAD RIGHT NOW.

As well as I will be starting a new build in a Very short time here if anyone in interested that is, I would also like to think any of the followers of this build for there participation as well as apologies for letting it go like this, STUFF HAPPENS AS WE ALL KNOW,........But Thinks for watching as well...
Hope to see you on my next build when ever that is.




Ian


----------

